# Bad Night With My 2011 Hd, check engine Christmas light show



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I went and plowed a driveway while doing so I got a little stuck and ended up with every check engine light I can think of.
The truck seemed possessed lights going on off the radio heater and what not just going crazy.
I turn the truck off and the dash stayed lit the truck would not restart just a dash light show.
I though for a minute what to do since I'm kinda stranded so I disconnected the battery for 5 minutes reconnected and it started but the light show continues. 
I Will be off to the dealers in the AM if it starts I unhooked the battery for tonight just in case.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

went out this morning and hooked the battery up, it started and I had a airbag light for a few minutes I shut it off after it warmed up then restarted now its like nothing ever happened? I called the dealer they said to bring it in on Wed.
I have this funny feeling they will say we found nothing? All I can say guys is carry a wrench to disconnect the battery in case you get stranded like I did


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife's Audi has traction control, skid control, ABS, ESP, LOL and any other kind of electronic gizmo you care to mention in a car. Couple years ago I buried it pretty good and the electronic nannies freaked out pretty good on me as I was rocking it backa nd forth to get it unstuck. Every time I nailed the gas and any one tire started to slip the brakes cut in, the engine cut poser and all sorts of lights and noises started happening...it would have been fun if I weren't stuck in a snowbank. This happened less with the main TCS button off, but even then it still runs some of its programming. When I eventually got it out it was basically in its "limp home" mode and was effectively running on first gear and half the cylinders...shut it down for a few minutes, restarted it and all was well.

It could be that you've experienced something similar, but your truck's computer program didn't want to let go of the trouble codes for awhile. I bet the dealer flashes the computer to a newer revision of the computer code to resolve the issue. Hopefully.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope so , I was not even rocking it. It has just over 400 miles on it so I was trying to not be abusive. I did spin back and forth and I turned the traction control off but who knows the abs might of also got confused.
What really bothers me is I shut it off and it would not restart. Even the locks and windows did not work.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no idea what is going on but Nichols Landscape should chime in. I think he had a similar problem with a D-Max.

What is it with all these new trucks? Seems like all the computers are messing everything up, kind of the future I guess. Makes me nervous as I transition to a career as a pilot. Most/all new aircraft are run only on computers, fly by wire. What do I do at 40,000ft when all the lights start flashing? Disconnect the battery??? LOL. Granted there are still redundancy systems still. 

Anyways, damn computers! They make life more simple yet a pain in the as$ at the same time. My 06 Cummins will not be going anywhere for a while. Can't get any newer while still being simple to work on.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

That's an odd problem . I hope they can track it down . Let us know what happens !


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

be careful disconnecting the aircraft battery they are 48volt  Im going back out with the plow on in some deep snow and see if I can recreate the issue


----------



## Grn_Mtn_Boy (Jan 12, 2011)

topdj;1262524 said:


> I hope so , I was not even rocking it. It has just over 400 miles on it so I was trying to not be abusive. I did spin back and forth and I turned the traction control off but who knows the abs might of also got confused.
> What really bothers me is I shut it off and it would not restart. Even the locks and windows did not work.


I've got a 2011 Chevy 2500HD with the 6.0 gasser so I'm hoping this doesn't happen to me! One question : did you hold down the TC button for a few seconds until it flashes "Stabila Trak off"? One bump just shuts the traction control off but you've got to hold it down to shut off the Stabila Trak.
I'm not a big fan of all these computer controls either... they seem to be more of a PIA then their worth. My truck came with the rear sonar and that thing drives me nuts. Even if I disable it, it still seems to beep at me when I put it in reverse.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1262692 said:


> I have no idea what is going on but Nichols Landscape should chime in. I think he had a similar problem with a D-Max.
> 
> What is it with all these new trucks? Seems like all the computers are messing everything up, kind of the future I guess. Makes me nervous as I transition to a career as a pilot. Most/all new aircraft are run only on computers, fly by wire. What do I do at 40,000ft when all the lights start flashing? Disconnect the battery??? LOL. Granted there are still redundancy systems still.
> 
> Anyways, damn computers! They make life more simple yet a pain in the as$ at the same time. My 06 Cummins will not be going anywhere for a while. Can't get any newer while still being simple to work on.


when it all goes to **** in the air you send out R2D2 .
electronice have been the main in avaition for a while now, only bug smashers and ww2 era stuff are you really "fighting" with controls, no more of the feet on the instruments pulling back on the yoke to pull a comercial airliner out of a nose dive at the ground(movies )

as for the truck i hope you figure it out, i also don't like all the stabilitrac and traction control on the new vehicles, havn't had the christmas tree happen, but was stuck once this year on the way to work when i forgot to turn it off and it went into that on the brakes off the brakes mode, trouble is as stated before it is never totally turned off, not sure what other things you would lose if you pulled the fuse, probably a deterant system that will lock out the heater controle or the radio.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Nothing new about this for me. My 07 nbs has done stuff like that several times, every time you take it to the dealer there is no problem found and no codes stored. Once I got in it and started it up, put it in drive and started driving then I released nothing in the cluster worked, completely dark, no gages, the radio worked so that's good news. Was like that for about 2 key cycles, went to take it to the dealer and everything was back to working. Another time while driving (forward) the parking assist went off and would not shut off even with the switch had to listen to that for 10 minutes till I could shut it off and restart. I often wonder if Microsoft makes the computer since my truck needs a Ctrl, Alt, Delete from time to time.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

so you have to turn stable track and TC off I just hit it once, hmm I just found some fresh 16inches of snow in my back yard I got a little stuck trying to simulate it. I put it in low and the light came on saying both stable and TC is off. Maybe this is what messed me up last night I left it in 4 hi and turn off just TC I didn't think to turn off Stable track since I didn't know you could. Are you suppose to plow in low or with them both off?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

press it once to turn of the TC, keep holding it and the stabilitrack will turn off as well(for 2wd or 4H), there auto off in 4L as you stated, not sure about 4 low, but in 2wd or 4h it still kicks in slightly which is annoying.

as for what to do plowing, without being an expert on the matter i would assume it would be better to spin every now and again with it all off than have it engage 100 times a storm but who knows.....


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

4 lo turns them both off automatically , I just went out and tried it


----------



## Grn_Mtn_Boy (Jan 12, 2011)

topdj;1262814 said:


> so you have to turn stable track and TC off I just hit it once, hmm I just found some fresh 16inches of snow in my back yard I got a little stuck trying to simulate it. I put it in low and the light came on saying both stable and TC is off. Maybe this is what messed me up last night I left it in 4 hi and turn off just TC I didn't think to turn off Stable track since I didn't know you could. Are you suppose to plow in low or with them both off?


I can't see a problem plowing with both of them off...I do. I like to be in control of my truck instead of the computer.
By the way I see you have a leveler kit. I don't know much about them. Does it help with carrying the plow? I'll have to say, the 2011 carry a plow pretty well without any tinkering. I'm carrying a Boss 8.2 V and haven't cranked the torsion bars nor do I have any ballast yet (need to get some). I always wondered why the trucks were lower in the front. I remember when the Ford Super Duties came out, they were higher in the front. Anyone know why they just make them more balanced? Maybe designed to run level when loaded (GM)?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

topdj;1262838 said:


> 4 lo turns them both off automatically , I just went out and tried it


yeah i tried saying that in the above post but wasn't very clear.
with it off via the button they will kick in slightly in both 2 and 4high if you slide fishtail far enough.
i havn't used 4 low enough to see if it will still kickin eventually ,even though it says it is off


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

topdj;1262838 said:


> 4 lo turns them both off automatically , I just went out and tried it


This strikes me as the kind of thing that might be in the manual under the recommended operation section that tells you how to go offroading and what to d when you get stuck. Check it out, might have an answer for what to do in severe conditions.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

one tech thinks I my have created a low voltage condition that set codes on just about everything,
I might be putting that second battery in like I did on my 07 1500. I did have my rotators on and was raising and lowering the plow a lot. I cant see how all the systems would throw codes otherwise.
I tried to recreate this yesterday but it was light out and I think my headlights were off along with the rotators being off. that's like 30 amps less draw. I will have to buy a new battery because the one from the old trucks is 3 years old


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

topdj;1263310 said:


> one tech thinks I my have created a low voltage condition that set codes on just about everything,
> I might be putting that second battery in like I did on my 07 1500. I did have my rotators on and was raising and lowering the plow a lot. I cant see how all the systems would throw codes otherwise.
> I tried to recreate this yesterday but it was light out and I think my headlights were off along with the rotators being off. that's like 30 amps less draw. I will have to buy a new battery because the one from the old trucks is 3 years old


My truck has a second battery . I thought all the HDs came that way ?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

my 07 1500 had a tray and this one has a extra tray, I just got a call back NO codes found. So disconnecting overnight cleared it all up. They want to keep it overnight


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Raconteur;1263630 said:


> My truck has a second battery . I thought all the HDs came that way ?


They are optional as far as I know. $135 (option on build+price) gets you the aux batt on a new gas truck


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Newdude;1264014 said:


> They are optional as far as I know. $135 (option on build+price) gets you the aux batt on a new gas truck


I must have missed it on the window sticker .


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

The factory dual doesn't buy you anything its just for the trailer connector-not wired to support a plow-go figure thats why I wanted plow prep- and it should have at come with the option of putting ina good battery. The trucks come with a wopping 600cca battery. I am going to replace mine with the 75XDT800 from NAPA 1020 at 32 875 at zero.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

So topdj was it just the battery?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

unknown.. they think I created a low voltage condition that threw like every code you can think of.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll tell ya, when I had that nice 75XDT800 Napa battery in my 2000 1500 with the new 135 amp alternator my lights never dimmed. With the 2007 160 amp alt and 600cca battery they dim and with the 2011 160 amp alt and dual 600 cca they dim. Same plow on each test. Its got both side and top terminals. (I notice the gauge does not move much in the daytime, just at night when the lights are on.)


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

jklawn&Plow;1267146 said:


> I'll tell ya, when I had that nice 75XDT800 Napa battery in my 2000 1500 with the new 135 amp alternator my lights never dimmed. With the 2007 160 amp alt and 600cca battery they dim and with the 2011 160 amp alt and dual 600 cca they dim. Same plow on each test. Its got both side and top terminals. (I notice the gauge does not move much in the daytime, just at night when the lights are on.)


Remember any binding from slightly bent or high friction pins will dim your lights. Check and grease old pins.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

2500 HD trucksm only have two batteries if you get the Snow Plow Prep Package. I to have a 2011 2500 HD with a Fisher 8.5 ft Extreme V. The front end droops a lot with this plow. I put the Timbrens on as well and it still does it. I also have an issue with my lights dimming when I move the plow. I have not been impressed with this Chevy. I only have 4,500 miles on it and I wish I went with a F-250.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

hammerstein;1262802 said:


> Nothing new about this for me. My 07 nbs has done stuff like that several times, every time you take it to the dealer there is no problem found and no codes stored. Once I got in it and started it up, put it in drive and started driving then I released nothing in the cluster worked, completely dark, no gages, the radio worked so that's good news. Was like that for about 2 key cycles, went to take it to the dealer and everything was back to working. Another time while driving (forward) the parking assist went off and would not shut off even with the switch had to listen to that for 10 minutes till I could shut it off and restart. I often wonder if Microsoft makes the computer since my truck needs a Ctrl, Alt, Delete from time to time.


Christmas morning my 2011 2500HD with only 3900 miles and the gauges stopped working, took two key cycles to get them to work again, hasn't happened since.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

topdj;1263310 said:


> I might be putting that second battery in like I did on my 07 1500. I did have my rotators on and was raising and lowering the plow a lot. I cant see how all the systems would throw codes otherwise.
> I will have to buy a new battery because the one from the old trucks is 3 years old


If you run dual batteries it is recommended that you replace them both with new ones at the same time. Same would go for adding a second battery. Ive even heard to check the manufacture dates on the case, so you have two perfectly matched batteries. I replaced one battery once years ago in my diesel, even though it was good it wasn't matched. If one is weaker the good one will eat the old one.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

where is the button to turn off the traction control and stabilitrak? I cant find any button like that in my 1982 K30. Now Im worried, I dont want to mess anything up in the computer. Which reminds me, I looked behind the glovebox, and everywhere else, cant find the ECM. When I turn on the key, my ABS and service engine soon light don't light up either...what should I do? Think I should bring it back to the dealer? I bought it used, so theres no warranty on it.
;>


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

As others have said when in 4low both traction control and stabilitrack automatically turn off.

If you simply press the traction control it will just do that, although it will still have some traction control, you must press and hold the traction control to turn both off, you do NOT press the button twice as that will simply turn the traction control back on.

If you read the manual you will see that the truck will go into a "limp" mode when you abuse it such as getting unstuck as the brakes will burn up when trying to control wheel slippage as well as coolant/transmission temp spikes.

"I" think that you made the truck go into limp mode by not turning the stibilatrack off before freeing yourself.

There have been a few reports of electrical failures when plowing with 2011+ HD trucks and I am wondering why as they use the same electrical set-up as they have for years, the alt. is still 160amp and the battery"s" are even the same.

Keep us updated on how your season goes.

If you reset the battery you make it hard for the dealer to read the codes as "soft" codes will be cleared with a battery re-set.


----------

